
Show HN: Compost: a group of simple Web Component mixins - lamplightdev
https://github.com/lamplightdev/compost
======
lamplightdev
A set of small, efficient, no dependency mixins to provide simple shadow root
templating, property observers and event binding for vanilla web components.
An example HN reader implementation is at
[https://compost-35844.firebaseapp.com](https://compost-35844.firebaseapp.com)
(code: [https://github.com/lamplightdev/compost-
hn](https://github.com/lamplightdev/compost-hn))

